# Mill angle plate



## hydguy (Jan 3, 2014)

Got my hands on some old tooling fixtures that has been used by a local company.
I do not know the type of steel, but it is hard, and very precisely machined.

Did not know what to use it for, but I picked it up for the scrap value price.
Since I was uncertain of the quality, I did not buy much, only one piece acctually.
They had several lying in the scrap heap, so i will go back on monday to pick them up.

Anyway.. I decided to try a litle quick project.




Cut the parts to size on my good old reciprocating cold saw (is that the rigth name??)
The plates are drilled and tapped, in several places, I figured this is a good thing, I used two of the holes to mount them togheter, the rest can be used for clamping and such..

Drilled and tapped two M8 bolt holes on the end of the longest part to match the existing holes on the shortest part (pic 2 and 3)





Bolted them together and checked for straitness.
I have 0.04mm deviation from bottom to top on the short end. (Did not meassure the long side.)
In adition to the bolts, i used locktite to hopefully make the joint stronger and a little more rigid.
Of course this angle plate is not the most rigid, but I do not have any angle plates, so it will have to do for now.

Here is one last photo of it mounted to the milling table. I like the hole in the base, makes it easy to clamp down...
Now all I need is a project that calls for a angle plate


----------



## Ray C (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks good.  Things like that are very handy to have on-hand.  With the holes you drilled and tapped, you could also easily convert that to the type which has a round bar at the end and that allows you to clamp the plate at any angle.  If you search here for angle plate, I'm sure you'll find the design that a lot of folks have made...


Good going and I'm glad you survived the ordeal of tapping blind holes...


Ray


----------



## hydguy (Jan 4, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Looks good.  Things like that are very handy to have on-hand.  With the holes you drilled and tapped, you could also easily convert that to the type which has a round bar at the end and that allows you to clamp the plate at any angle.  If you search here for angle plate, I'm sure you'll find the design that a lot of folks have made...
> 
> 
> Good going and I'm glad you survived the ordeal of tapping blind holes...
> ...



I'm sure it will come in handy..
Have seen the roundbar "multi angle" design, and I will give it a go when I get the time.
I have a busy week ahead, leave for two weeks of vacation on thursday. And have lots of stuff to get done at work before I leave..

Regarding tapping blind holes, I find this straight forward when using spiral flute taps. 
Just have to know how deep to go.
I tapped these on the mill, going at 70 rpm using the cuill scale to know where to stop.


----------



## rsoby (Jan 6, 2014)

You might want to consider adding some bottom alignment keys or mill slots from side to side (make sure it is parallel to sides) and you can use key stock for fitting into the slots and the slots on your table. Use them when you need to be square to the table and use one only when you need an angle (this gives you two point of hold so it won't swivel when you mill)


----------

